# "...at least it gets them reading" Is that a good thing?



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been trawling the KB archives of threads on popular books, and I'm struck by the number of times somebody will say - "OK, its a rotten book, but at least it gets the kids reading."

But...is reading a valuable activity all on its own, no matter what you are reading?  Or is the idea that books like these are like "gateway drugs" - will read the user to reading other, better books?  And - does it actually work that way?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Two thoughts.

1.  Quality is subjective.  One person's trash book is another's treasure.

2.  Yes, reading in itself is inherently good.  It will help improve verbal IQ and the more a kid reads the more likely they are to learn to love it and thus be more likely to keep reading into adulthood.  Even if one is just reading popular fiction, it's better than nothing.  And the more people read the more likely they'll get into literature, reading non-fiction, reading newspapers and staying more informed etc.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Now you see, this is the thing.  Is there really a hierarchy with "popular fiction" at the bottom and "literature" at the top?  And is value really completely subjective?

My take on it (at the moment) is that its a good idea to read rotten books as well as great books, as you get to build up your won idea of quality.  But I'm not sure that a diet of pulp will naturally turn into a hunger for more refined foods!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I regret using that distinction now.  

I'm not a fan of ever trying to "objectively" rank the merits of books.  Frankly, I don't really give a rat's ass what someone else thinks about books, movies, music etc. that I enjoy, nor do I really give a crap what they enjoy and spend their time on. 

As a whole, I just see value in reading in terms of enhancing verbal IQ, improving vocabulary and just in general developing intellect.  If someone just reads popular fiction, maybe they get less of that since the prose is written at a lower level in terms of vocabulary etc. on average probably.

But going down that road, I'd say non-fiction is probably better in terms of developing intellect since you're gaining real, factual knowledge and thinking about real life issues etc.

I view fiction (be it books, movies etc.) more as just things to be consumed for entertainment purposes primarily, with some added benefits of maybe also aiding vocabulary, critical thinking skills etc. along the way.   Where as non-fiction is more to be read specifically to learn about something.

But in short, I'd never insult someone for what they're reading as I really don't care what others read and I do think that reading period has some intrinsic value.  At the same time, I think some go too far to the bookworm extreme and thus don't expose themselves enough to other arts/medias like movies, music, TV, visual art etc.  Too much of anything is a bad thing IMO.  Best to be well rounded.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Reading ANYTHING is better than reading nothing. There is a myth that kids used to all read the classics, and that now they instead read crap. It's not true and never was. The classics were read, but so was a lot of, well, crap. A lot. Look up "Penny Dreadfuls". The thing is, we've forgotten about the crap, and look at the pat with rose-colored glasses, remembering only the classics.

The thing is, it's hard to tell crap from classic. Some of our most beloved classics were considered crap. Jules Verne and H.G. Wells were considered crap. Now they are classics. Reading the "crap" doesn't guarantee that they will read better works. But not reading at all pretty much guarantees that they won't read in the future.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Fiction is as important as non-fiction. You can get as much exploration of ideas from fiction as you can get from non-fiction.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Fiction is as important as non-fiction. You can get as much exploration of ideas from fiction as you can get from non-fiction.


Agree in terms of ideas, vocabulary/verbal IQ, critical thinking skills etc. I was more just saying non-fiction has all those things, plus the advantage of also learning factual knowledge. So it's easier to see an objective benefit in say a non-fiction history book than in fiction where you get the "trash or literature" arguments.

Nothing against fiction here. I mostly read fiction in my leisure reading as it's hard to get motivated to tackle non-fiction since I spend so much time at work reading and writing research articles etc.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

One benefit in reading anything is the reader becomes exposed to both good and bad writing. The positive aspect is, as they become exposed to both, they'll begin to recognize the differences between the two. At that point, they might begin to draw their own lines of preference. Kind of like other life experiences: "This behavior rendered a good result; I'll continue it. This other behavior brought a negative consequence, so I'll avoid it in the future."

Though I have to admit, sometimes if I'm seeking to escape with a good read, I'll read a book that I know isn't very good but is easy to relax with.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Two thoughts.
> 
> 1. Quality is subjective. One person's trash book is another's treasure.
> 
> 2. Yes, reading in itself is inherently good. It will help improve verbal IQ and the more a kid reads the more likely they are to learn to love it and thus be more likely to keep reading into adulthood. Even if one is just reading popular fiction, it's better than nothing. And the more people read the more likely they'll get into literature, reading non-fiction, reading newspapers and staying more informed etc.


ITA - reading is also supposed to be beneficial for the elderly and help prevent/delay the risk/onset of dementia and Alzheimer's because it keeps the brain active and healthy. Doesn't matter what you're reading, it uses much more of the brain than something like watching TV. My elderly MIL mostly reads "trashy" romance novels (and I put trashy in quotes because like you say, quality is subjective) but if she weren't reading she'd just be sitting in front of the TV all day (which is already what she's doing if she's not reading - she's not able to walk very well anymore so her options are limited). I'm not quite sure she's as sharp as she used to be so part of me thinks reading is the only thing preventing her from "losing it" completely. So yeah, doesn't matter what she's reading as long as she's reading.


----------



## Quillhill (May 14, 2011)

I think it depends on what the goal is. Reading to exercise one's reading muscle is good. The writing doesn't have to be. The child will learn to read, but will "bad" writing teach the child to be a "bad" writer? I agree it is also helpful for the child to be able to distinguish between "good" and "bad" writing, or what one "likes" and "dislikes". However, if the first book a child reads is awful, how likely will that child be to pick up another book? Will the child feel rewarded for reading? Or will the child rather sit down in front of a movie, or a video game because of that "bad" book? For that reason, I think it would be a better idea for the child to read a "good" book, or several, to get started.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quillhill said:


> The child will learn to read, but will "bad" writing teach the child to be a "bad" writer?


Well even most "bad" books are generally ok in terms of grammar, spelling etc. People just think they're cliche or have plot holes etc.

So I think that point is pretty moot. Very, very few people go on to be creative writers, so even reading "bad" books they should still mostly be seeing fine grammar and sentence structure etc. which is applicable to writing school essays, office memos etc.



> However, if the first book a child reads is awful, how likely will that child be to pick up another book? Will the child feel rewarded for reading?


I think here we're more talking about reading a book one enjoys, but that isn't regarded as quality literature. i.e. some young adult fantasy series that some snooty literature buff thinks is garbage. Not saying kids reading a crappy book they don't enjoy.


----------



## Quillhill (May 14, 2011)

If the reader thinks the book is good, who is to say it isn't? Read on!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quillhill said:


> If the reader thinks the book is good, who is to say it isn't? Read on!


Exactly!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

YES!  Although, as a parent, I will be sure to read alongside, to make sure there's nothing too crazy in the books my kid's read.

Both of my brother's were NON-readers until they met Harry Potter.  Now they read voraciously.  Sure, most people wouldn't consider Harry Potter a bad read, but even if it had been a series I wasn't keen on, like the Bartimaeous Trilogy, I would have been thrilled if they kept reading afterward.

Just my take.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

I fully support kids reading whatever (with some supervision depending on certain themes and what not). Given how hard it is to get the average adult to read nowadays, I'm dubious of limiting kids' reading choices too much based on subjective quality assessments. I'm big into parental guidance to discuss the implications of material in the books and what not, though.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm with the anything is better than nothing group. I was working in the library when the 4th Harry Potter came out. Since I worked in the computer lab, and really don't stay on top of children's lit, I'd never heard of the series. All of a sudden I'm seeing news article after news article about kids fighting to get a copy of the book. And its a big book! I had to check out what was getting kids so interested in reading again.
Are they all still reading? Who knows. But many of the kids I met at that time would ask for other books to read when Harry was checked out or they'd finished it. Same when I worked circulation at a different library - and all the HP novels had been out for a while. Its a great feeling to get kids interested in books.


----------



## Grady Hendrix (Sep 8, 2010)

I once got in a huge argument at a party with someone who was talking about the Harry Potter books and said, "It's so great that kids read these. They're long and at least they're reading." At which point I said, "So you'd be cool with kids reading Mein Kampf? I mean, that's long, too." At which point she threw her glass of wine on me and stormed off. Wasn't much of an argument, come to think of it.

I think it's really important that kids read. It's an important habit to develop and I was a kid who read comic books, magazines, serious fiction, sci fi, encyclopedias, horror and pretty much anything printed between two covers, Penthouse Forum included. I've grown up into someone who reads a wide range of stuff and I think of myself as A Reader.

But there's a really interesting question underneath all this:

Is the act of reading "good" or is it the content of what we read that's "good?" 

Look at South Carolina where the ACLU is suing a prison which has banned all reading material except for the Bible. Leave aside all the arguments about access to legal materials, and look at what the prison is saying here. They believe that reading the content of the Bible will make the readers more Christian. By that logic, if they gave the prisoners Das Kapital, they would turn them all into Marxists.

At the same time, is a 20 year old kid reading *********** fantasy The Turner Diaries getting more objective "good" out of that than a 20 year old kid not reading at all?

It's a weird question and I'm really curious to hear what people think.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree that reading is inherently good and that reading, even of something I consider "trash", will increase the likelihood of someone having the ability to read beyond that.

Were the first novels I read (Nancy Drew, I suspect) particularly worthy examples of the novelist's art? Well, they're remembered with fondness by a lot of women, but they aren't great novels. But I soon took off reading Dumas, Hugo, et al. 

So... yes, I do buy the "it gets them reading" mantra to some extent at least.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grady Hendrix said:


> I once got in a huge argument at a party with someone who was talking about the Harry Potter books and said, "It's so great that kids read these. They're long and at least they're reading." At which point I said, "So you'd be cool with kids reading Mein Kampf? I mean, that's long, too." At which point she threw her glass of wine on me and stormed off. Wasn't much of an argument, come to think of it.
> 
> I think it's really important that kids read. It's an important habit to develop and I was a kid who read comic books, magazines, serious fiction, sci fi, encyclopedias, horror and pretty much anything printed between two covers, Penthouse Forum included. I've grown up into someone who reads a wide range of stuff and I think of myself as A Reader.
> 
> ...


You're confounding a few things there.

The act of reading itself is good. But that doesn't mean that there aren't books that kids shouldn't be reading. So there are exceptions as you don't want kids reading erotica or Mein Kampf most likely.

At the same time, the benefits of the act of reading is limited if a person has very limited access to books and can only read the Bible in prison etc.

But none of that changes that the act of reading is inherently good for the brain and will help build a person's verbal IQ, vocabulary etc. Nor that a kid who reads Harry Potter is more likely to continue reading for leisure than a kid who never reads anything other than what they're forced to read for school. Not every kid who reads something like Harry Potter will go on to become an avid reader, but they're more likely to than those who never read for leisure.

The issue of whether some books can be harmful by spreading hateful ideas etc. is an important one. Such material can no doubt do harm, and maybe a person would be better off if they ONLY read that kind of stuff.

So that's a fair point I suppose. It's just a bit outside the thread topic as we're more discussing whether reading popular fiction is beneficial. And I think unequivocally it is. It will build verbal IQ and vocabulary and increase they odds that a person gains a love of reading and branches out into non-fiction, classics and generally into reading to expand one's mind rather than solely for entertainment.

I think most would agree reading is good for kids, and also agree that there are certain books that aren't appropriate for kids.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

mom133d said:


> Are they all still reading? Who knows. But many of the kids I met at that time would ask for other books to read when Harry was checked out or they'd finished it. Same when I worked circulation at a different library - and all the HP novels had been out for a while. Its a great feeling to get kids interested in books.


That is more convincing to me than "anything is better than nothing" 

Many of the books I read as a kid (hell, many of the books I read now!) were pretty poor - but I was a bookworm, and I was taught to read critically. The end result is that I developed a sense for WHY something is poor, and not just reading certain books because other people told me they were "good".

The reason I asked this question in the first place is because sometimes (not always!) I think people say this because they dont really feel comfortable defending their own beliefs in why a book is poor quality. Not wanting to deal with the thorny issues about taste, context etc, they just say "Well, I thought it was rubbish, but at least they are reading!"

If you really believe it is rubbish, is reading it any better than any number of other activities?

I'm so hooked on reading that if I dont have a book I grab a shampoo bottle and read the label (not exaggerating!) but I'm still not sure if reading is in an of itself good, no matter what you are reading.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> That is more convincing to me than "anything is better than nothing"


If you really want to get into it, go look up some academic studies on reading. It's not my field, so I'm far from an expert. But from friends/colleagues that work in that area, there's a lot of research showing that reading period is good for the brain, increases verbal IQ, vocabulary etc. Helps stave off Alzheimer's and memory loss in old age as the other poster noted etc. I'm pretty sure a friend mentioned there were studies showing that kid who read simple fiction in the summer returned to school performing better on reading comprehension tests than kids who didn't read over the summer as well.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This sounds like the same dilemma that my parents ran into when I was a kid and all I wanted to read was comic books.  Well, they said, at least he's reading!  Now, I always liked reading books, as well, but there was a time when comics was the thing.  

I do believe that any kind of reading is beneficial.  I encourage youngsters to read older books, if possible because I would like to believe there are still some young people who will want to use correct spellings and grammar.

When I read comics, I discovered that the basis for many of them went back to literature and fiction, whethere it was the Scarlett Pimpernell or pulp fiction like The Shadow and The Spider.  And that, in turn, made me seek out those books to read them.  

I also do not make a distinction between "pop fiction" and literature.  I have a friend who believes that he cannot invest the time it takes him to read a book unless he gets some deep personal, life-changing meaing out of it.  Me, I like to be entertained.  I consider myself a pop fiction writer, as well, and I am not ashamed by that.  My books may not be discussed in literature clases...ever...but if they entertain people for a few hours...I am thrilled!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I do believe that any kind of reading is beneficial. I encourage youngsters to read older books, if possible because I would like to believe there are still some young people who will want to use correct spellings and grammar.


Huh? Most contemporary books use proper spelling and grammar, with any slang just being dialogue from characters who aren't well educated etc.

Though I'd agree it's beneficial for the vocabulary to read classics and see words that aren't often used anymore. Though honestly it's of limited utility to learn words that aren't used anymore.



> I also do not make a distinction between "pop fiction" and literature. I have a friend who believes that he cannot invest the time it takes him to read a book unless he gets some deep personal, life-changing meaing out of it. Me, I like to be entertained.


Same here. I do read some Classics, non-fiction etc., just like I also watch some artsy movies, documentaries etc. But at the end of the day, these are hobbies and most of the time I just want to be entertained. Being a professor I'm teaching and doing research for a living, so I spend plenty of time sharpening my intellect as is.


----------



## Grady Hendrix (Sep 8, 2010)

> You're confounding a few things there.


I guess what I was getting at is that if you switch a few of these assumptions around you wind up exposing their weaknesses.

I think reading, anything, is good. Absolutely. And I think while it's great that the Harry Potter books got a lot of kids excited to be reading, I think the bigger benefit (from my point of view) was in making geekdom cool. When I was 12 my interest in sci fi, fantasy, wizards, magic, and all that stuff that's such a big part of HP franchise was a secret. It was shameful. It would get me beaten up. Now, the coolest kids read Harry Potter and books that would have gotten me pantsed in middle school. I think this is HUGE and has really changed the culture.

But the interesting question that pops up is, if we assume reading is good and teaches good habits, does the benefit of the simple act of reading outweigh the negativity of the content if it's offensive, racist, poor quality, etc? Most people seem to agree that reading a poorly written book is better than not reading a book at all. And most studies on it leave this question aside. I'm not sure that it's actually a question that can be answered, really.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Agree in terms of ideas, vocabulary/verbal IQ, critical thinking skills etc. I was more just saying non-fiction has all those things, plus the advantage of also learning factual knowledge. So it's easier to see an objective benefit in say a non-fiction history book than in fiction where you get the "trash or literature" arguments.
> 
> Nothing against fiction here. I mostly read fiction in my leisure reading as it's hard to get motivated to tackle non-fiction since I spend so much time at work reading and writing research articles etc.


Also, recognize that young male readers sometimes go through phases where they never want to read novels. Instead, they want to read non-fiction fact books. One way that some classrooms are failing young male readers is through the insistence of fiction reading (it's classroom-specific here, since the teachers and school are choosing what's in the reading bins for the younger kids).

My younger step-son hated novels for a long time. Today, there's only still some that he liked. However, give him a book on how to put dinosaur bones back together and you had to fight to get him into bed. We've finally figured out what he liked: urban fantasy and historical fantasy, and horror lite (he's not quite able to handle full horror, but he is just a kid...however, he does want to be scared on occasion).


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> I've been trawling the KB archives of threads on popular books, and I'm struck by the number of times somebody will say - "OK, its a rotten book, but at least it gets the kids reading."
> 
> But...is reading a valuable activity all on its own, no matter what you are reading? Or is the idea that books like these are like "gateway drugs" - will read the user to reading other, better books? And - does it actually work that way?


I think it does lead to reading more and more. At least, it shows kids that reading isn't work and something to be dreaded. Not every kid who reads a crappy book will go on to become an avid reader, but many others will get hooked on reading. When they run out of whatever books are in the series that caught their eye, they'll seek out other books like it, and in doing so, will stumble across something else in the same category that catches their eye. Or they'll tell someone about the awesome book they are reading and that person will say, Oh yeah! I loved those! If you like them, you'll really like this other book...

Even if they never read another book for pleasure, at least they'll understand why others do.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Even if they never read another book for pleasure, at least they'll understand why others do.


That's a good point!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything that gets them reading gets my vote. I don't care if it's cereal boxes or the "articles" in Playboy.

EDIT: Assuming they are the requisite age of course


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

That was part of my "sly parenting" that I applied to my boys. I'd read a great book that had all the elements I thought they'd like and I hand-fed it to them. By selecting "can't put it down books," it seemed to (4 voracious readers later) set the hook, and I would keep them coming. Then, when the next son would get to the right age...they'd get that book to read. It had a domino-effect. The younger boys would see the older one reading and ask about it! "Rotten" books are rotten. _No feeding the chicks spoiled fruit! _

As an aside: I loved reading so much that I was back-reading all their books or reading them before they would and we would discuss plots and details later. Before I knew it, _they _were telling me when the next book was[coming] out, or (super-exciting) _recommending _books!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This was an endless discussion/argument we had when I belonged to the Children's Book Forum.
I think it's a love of reading that needs encouragement, and if that means beginning with comics that's ok as once children develop the habit of reading they can then be steered towards books.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mashadutoit said:


> I've been trawling the KB archives of threads on popular books, and I'm struck by the number of times somebody will say - "OK, its a rotten book, but at least it gets the kids reading."
> 
> But...is reading a valuable activity all on its own, no matter what you are reading? Or is the idea that books like these are like "gateway drugs" - will read the user to reading other, better books? And - does it actually work that way?


I was raised in a house of readers -- my mother and grandmother -- but they weren't reading the highbrow stuff. Books obtained from the grocery store. Stephen King, John Saul, Barbara Michaels, Catherine Cookson, romance novels. I'm not saying that these weren't intelligently written, but they weren't literary fiction and they are to this day frowned on by others. As a child, I read some of the expected stuff -- Laura Ingalls Wilder, Louisa May Alcott, etc. -- but mostly I read the adult books available to me. Oh, my mother read me Jaws as a bedtime story.

When I started picking out my own books I went the romance novel route. You know how I found Wuthering Heights? A cross between a Kate Bush/Pat Benatar song and an episode of fantasy island where some woman wanted to be Cathy. That lead me, I believe, to Jane Eyre. I read Gone With The Wind because I was staying at my grandfather's cottage and I was too scared to sleep, since I didn't have my own bedroom at home until I was 13. I stayed up reading.

So, yeah, I think "as long as they're reading" is a thing, because seeing other people read made me value it, being able to read well through reading a lot of books made me comfortable enough to pick up a classic when Mr. Roarke suggested it  or take one off a bookshelf if I had an inkling it had romance in it.

I don't believe in book snobbery. I say people/kids should read what they want and it'll foster curiosity in their leisure reading and the skills needed for the mandatory stuff. I think my mother and grandmother gave me a gift on that score.

I'll confess something that I usually don't mention. I never went to college. It wasn't valued in my immediate family and I only found out well into adulthood that my grandfather would have paid for it. So, I've never HAD to read classics or explore any number of my interests through books -- that was all a choice because I was raised to read something, anything and it made me skilled enough to read whatever caught my fancy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think this sums it up. 

BOOKS HAVE IT ALL

At home everybody read. My mother, my father and my grandparents. As I looked at their faces bending over their books I noticed that sometimes they smiled, sometimes they looked grave, sometimes they turned the page with excitement, and I wondered what was happening to them while they read. They didn’t seem to hear if I spoke to them and if they eventually did listen to me it was as if they had come back from somewhere. Why didn’t they take me with them? What was in the books? What was that secret they didn’t share with me?
Then I learnt to read. I learnt the secret of the books. That they have everything in them. Not just fairies, goblins, princesses and wicked witches, but you and me too, our joys, our worries, our hopes, our sorrows; good and bad, true and false, nature and the universe – it’s all there in the books. Open your books! Let them share all their secrets with you.

      ~ from the message for 2001 International Children’s Book Day by Eva Janikovszky.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

MichelleR said:


>


I was a huge Pat Benatar fan back in the day and absolutely loved this song. I thought the fact that it was about Wuthering Heights was so cool and it totally captures the passion of that relationship. I love that the song lead you to the book.

I am definitely of the "reading anything is better than reading nothing" persuasion myself.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll be a dissenting voice here.  Though to start with, I don't think any action is inherently good, everything needs a context.  

And, though I love to read, and hope to raise boys who love to read, if the stuff they're reading is total crap, I might rather they spent some time watching good television, or playing an educational video game, or if I'm feeling really frisky, playing outside in the fresh air and getting some sunshine.

See, while it's true that reading can improve vocabulary, it has to have words they haven't run into before to do that.  And it can improve mental cognition, but so do good video games these days.  And no book on earth does a better job of burning calories than running around kicking a ball.

Now, my definition of total crap is probably not nearly as exacting as most people's, but if it's a matter of say, reading Captain Underpants, or going out for a walk, I'll push my kids toward the walk.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

As a school library officer, I have to say that there are books in our library that I consider to be very over-rated (to put it politely), yet they are extremely popular and sometimes the only books certain children will read. I don't discourage them from reading them, but if a child asks me for a good book to read, I definitely don't bring those ones off the shelf.

As a mother, though, I do encourage my own kids to read more than potty humour, rehashed plots and stories that they could have written themselves.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

KerylR said:


> I'll be a dissenting voice here. Though to start with, I don't think any action is inherently good, everything needs a context.
> 
> And, though I love to read, and hope to raise boys who love to read, if the stuff they're reading is total crap, I might rather they spent some time watching good television, or playing an educational video game, or if I'm feeling really frisky, playing outside in the fresh air and getting some sunshine.
> 
> ...


That is sort of what I was thinking.

For the record, I was not asking this question because I think we should police young people's reading and ensure they only read certain books. Or because I don't think reading itself is a worthwhile activity.

It is tough (or even impossible!) to define what a rubbish book is, and I certainly do not believe that popular books, or any particular genre is more likely to be rubbish than the "classics" or what is supposed to be "literature".

Also - as I said somewhere earlier in this thread, I think there is some value in reading rubbish, but that is dependent on also reading not-rubbish and so learning to make up your own mind which you like better .

And while I'm certain that reading helps build vocabulary and all those good things - so do a lot of other activities. And in any case, those skills and qualities are really quite far down on my list for what is valuable about reading a lot. I'm much more interesting in things like developing the ability to put yourself in somebody else's skin and see the world from their point of view, realising that there are many subtle ways to experience and describe the world, having the ability to find intense joy and sorrow by immersing yourself in a story. All of which are not _only_ to be found in reading, though!

On the other hand, there have been some other points made in this thread. I particularly like Mary's point of the fact that even enjoying only one book can help a child understand the allure that reading has for others. And many people have made a convincing case that enjoying one book - no matter how weak - can and does lead on to reading other books as well.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> On the other hand, there have been some other points made in this thread. I particularly like Mary's point of the fact that even enjoying only one book can help a child understand the allure that reading has for others. And many people have made a convincing case that enjoying one book - no matter how weak - can and does lead on to reading other books as well.


That point I think is largely indisputable. No one will ever become an avid reader if they don't start to enjoy reading at some point. Not every kid that reads say Harry Potter will go on to be avid readers, but more of them will than the kids who never read anything other than the books their forced to read in school. One is much more likely to learn to love a hobby if they enjoy it on their own, by reading and loving a book that they weren't forced to read for school etc.

Anyway, I do agree with Keryl on the value of other things as well. Too many people on here are diehard readers who can sometimes be a bit snooty about other mediums (same thing with diehard movie buffs on movie forums etc.) Personally, I think there's just as much value in a great film (for one example) as a great book. I think it's mentally limiting to only be obsessively into one hobby like many are, and find such people tend to be bores. It's ideal, IMO, to really try to be well rounded in the arts, entertainment and hobbies and not focus entirely on any one thing like books, movies, music, sports etc. like many seem to do.


----------



## crimescribe (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it is a good thing. I can remember getting my little sister hooked on the Belgariad fantasy series by David Eddings when I was a teenager and she's been a voracious reader ever since. Of course her reading tends to trend more toward sci-fi and vampires than it does to Hemingway but it does improve one's verbal IQ as an earlier post mentioned. I'm all for it.


----------

